# Help! I got washed away in a flash flood



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

and I lost my Mommy. Will you take care of me?

NAB


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a cutie!!! Love those little stubby wings!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Awwww, Nab, that is sooo sad!

What a cutie! And under your care, should do just fine!!

Please keep us updated!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Yes, yes, and yes!! I would love to take care of you.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ok!........


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How sweet is this baby.
Have fun, Nab.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Darling! Little Canada Gosling .. right?

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

SWEET!  

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, thank you. Got my smile in early today thanks to you.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Gained 8 grams since Thursday*

We now have our own indoor heated pool, personal water craft, 3 kinds of food with fresh fruit daily and of course a nice tanning light to keep our fluff dry and fuzzy. Next we get a rubber ducky to play with.

NAB


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I had to laugh at the pic. So cute. He sure has five star accommodations.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOOKing Good...and living the life of luxury. He will be enjoying his life trmendously during ths time while he grows up!  I would be cuddling him constantly...what a cutie.

Thanks for the happy update!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Did you nab that bird right out of the water, Nab?

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW! Nab!! 

HOW  IS THAT! 

Would he ever want to leave??

Give that cutie hugs and scritches

With love

Shi


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

*tell the story of the rescue*

Washed away in a flash flood. would love to hear the story of the rescue..


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, he sure is tiny in that last picture. I am jealous as can be. I have never had a duck. You really have given him a 5 star home.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Goose progress report*

Here he is - growing faster than the weeds in my garden.

NAB


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is definitely good news, but to be expected with the fabulous care you are giving him! 

Thank you for the update.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, I'm so happy he is doing so well. Love the middle picture of him sticking his tongue out at you.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He is just the cutest thing ever. Would love to cuddle him.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

He sure is lookin' GREAT, Nab!!

So, what will happen to him when he's older? Can he be released? If so, how and with whom??

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a cutie! Great timing to catch him showing his adorable tongue!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

nabisho said:


> Here he is - growing faster than the weeds in my garden.
> 
> NAB


Ummmmm .. Nab .. just give that little one a little time IN your garden .. you WON'T have a weed problem after that! 

Terry

PS: You won't likely have a garden either ..


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Ummmmm .. Nab .. just give that little one a little time IN your garden .. you WON'T have a weed problem after that!
> 
> Terry
> 
> PS: You won't likely have a garden either ..



ROFLMAO, Terry!   

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Goose update*

He's grown so fast, he stands there and pecks my kneecap now waiting for his treats. I was giving him Green Giant nibletts corn for treats in addition to his baby Turkey mix and Duck & Goose food. But they had those little corn cobetts on sale for $0.49 a can at the store so I thought I'd get him a couple cans just for treats. Now he won't eat the plain old nibletts stuff anymore - has to have the little cobetts or he just leaves it in his dish. Spoiled already.

NAB


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh my, he has grown so much.
Lol, he is spoiled alright, how cute. 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

WOW!!! What a change.

He is getting gorgeouser by the day!!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Look at those sturdy legs and baby feathers - what a cutie!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Does he still go in the heated tub? Nab, what a strong looking cutie pie he has turned into.

Don't bend over to get his treats!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can he be released, and how would you do that? He's so cute.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Jay3 said:


> Can he be released, and how would you do that? He's so cute.


Yes, since he's an orphan, I'm wonderting the same thing.

Will you be keeping him, Nab?

He is JUST ADORABLE!!

Love and Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Well I tried to adopt him out - a miserable failure*

Nancy said that CGs won't adopt but I had to try anyway. Guess I have a new housemate. At least he's already learned to poop on his puppy pad.

NAB 










They just hissed at him and he ran back to me.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He is growing to be so handsome.  Sorry to hear the family wouldn't adopt him.

Aren't you glad he is trained, since you are now his adopted parent.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, poor baby. At least he had you to run too. He knows somebody loves him.

Reti


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

That is beautiful country. Thank you for posting the pictures. 

And what a very bright little goose to use a puppy pad. Nab he must have had plans to keep you all along.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

5 star accomodations,,this better than the ritz/hilton,apparently going to raise and keep,..there was a guy raised a number of gosslins and used an ultra light(plane)to teach them how to fly,./.cool..sincerely james waller


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*repatriot*



nabisho said:


> Nancy said that CGs won't adopt but I had to try anyway. Guess I have a new housemate. At least he's already learned to poop on his puppy pad.
> 
> NAB
> 
> ...


shunned by his own kind,.surprised they did not kill him,,sorry he is a keeper,until adulthood and able to care for himself,..sincerely james waller


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh, that is so sad. The poor little thing. Well, at least he has a good Daddy. He'll be loved and cared for, will he be releasable when he is adult?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Nab!

Don't geese imprint on humans in conditions like your baby? 

Aren't you now DADDY GOOSE??

Bet you could train him to a harness and leash and take him for walks. 

Mmm, do geese ever make good birds to take to Assisted Living places to visit?

WE are sure going to be looking forward to updates!! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches!

Shi

P.S. Forgot to ask...WHAT IS HIS NAME and it better not be G1 !! How about George?


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Shi, Shhhhhhh......Nab is nabbed! Big time!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Shi, Shhhhhhh......Nab is nabbed! Big time!



 ROFL!!  I soooo agree! 

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------

